# Newbie and wanting to learn: rebuild. How best to learn?



## RolHammer (Jun 3, 2013)

I happened across a Speedair 5Z404 (SPEEDAIRE Air Compressor Pump, 2 Stage - Air Compressor Pumps - 5Z404|5Z404 - Grainger Industrial Supply) head on Kijiji awhile back. Guy was selling it for $35, just the head, no flywheel, filter or anything. Figured it's probably just a piece of junk at that price, but if nothing else it'd serve as a good exploratory/learning opportunity to get my hands dirty.

So, lemme start at the beginning: I know zero about compressors. Zilch (Well, I proably know the very basics.) Can anyone recommend a good 'For Dummies" level primer to pick up & start learnin' on compressor design, function, repair and maintenance?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I would say to start with searching YouTube for videos there is lots of knowledge there other than that I have no idea


----------

